# Save an Additional 10% on Your High-Definition DVDs for a Year



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Save an Additional 10% on Your High-Definition DVDs for a Year

*Here's how it works:

Purchase any qualifying item(s) from our Electronics Store now, and within 72 hours you will be enrolled to save 10% on all HD DVD and Blu-ray disc purchases for one year from the date of your qualifying order (total value limited to $5,000 in total purchases or $500 in total discounts).

If you have already purchased or pre-ordered a qualifying item, then you have been pre-qualified for this offer and you should already see the discount automatically applied to your order or pre-order of any high-definition DVD.

Qualifying items include the following: 
Any high definition television (HDTV)
Any HD DVD player: see the Toshiba HD-A1 and the Toshiba HD-XA1
 Any Blu-ray disc player: see the Sony BDP-S1
Three high-definition DVDs purchased in one order: specifically, HD-DVDs and Blu-ray discs.
Any high definition DVDs purchased in the same order as the qualifying item(s) will also receive the 10% discount (including the three HD DVD or Blu-ray discs purchased to qualify for the promotion). In order for the discount to take affect on the discs you are purchasing with your qualifying order, you will need to use the following claim codes upon checkout: 
If you are purchasing an HDTV, or an HD DVD or Blu-ray disc player, your claim code is: *HIGHDEF1*
If you are purchasing three HD DVDs and/or three Blu-ray disc DVDs, your claim code is: *HDDISC10*
Please allow up to 72 hours after the date of your qualifying purchase to be enrolled in the promotion to receive a 10% discount on your subsequent HD DVD or Blu-ray disc purchases for the next year. Once your discount becomes active, we will send you a confirmation e-mail.

To take advantage of this promotion, follow these steps:

*1. Add at least one of the qualifying items to your Shopping Cart.* Eligible items will have a message such as " Purchase this item and you'll automatically qualify to receive 10% off all of your high-definition DVD purchases for the next year" on the product detail page.

*2. Proceed to checkout.*When you're done shopping on our site, click the "Proceed to checkout" button in the Shopping Cart. Your shopping cart should include at least one qualifying item during the checkout process to qualify for this promotion. Additional conditions are listed below.

*3. On the final checkout page of your qualifying order, we will discount all HD DVD(s) or Blu-ray disc(s).*In order for the discount to take affect on the discs you are purchasing with your qualifying order, you will need to use the following claim codes upon checkout:
If you are purchasing an HDTV, or an HD DVD or Blu-ray disc player, your claim code is: *HIGHDEF1*
If you are purchasing three HD DVDs and/or three Blu-ray disc DVDs, your claim code is: *HDDISC10*
Enter the code under the field "Enter new gift cards, gift certificates or promotional claim codes" on the "Select Payment Method" page. A promotion credit for 10% off of all of your HD disc purchases will appear in the upper right corner of your Order Summary during the checkout process. If you use 1-Click ordering, the promotion will not be automatically applied; you will need to enter the appropriate claim code.

*4. Within 72 hours of placing your qualifying order, your Amazon.com account will be enrolled to receive 10% off of all future HD DVD or Blu-ray disc purchases for the next year.* You will not need to input any claim code to receive your discount in the future.


*Terms and Conditions*
Promotional offer valid for a limited time only.
Discount availability expires one year from the date of the qualifying purchase.
This offer is good only on high-definition DVDs, defined as HD-DVDs and Blu-ray discs.
This discount is good for up to $5,000 of total high-definition DVD purchases. Total discount value is limited to $500.
If you are purchasing an HDTV, an HD DVD player, or a Blu-ray player, the 10% discount applied with claim code *HIGHDEF1* is limited to 20 titles in one order.
Qualifying DVDs are subject to Amazon.com's sole discretion, and specific titles may be disqualified from this promotion at any time.
Please allow up to 72 hours after you place your qualifying purchase for the automatic discount to be applied.
Promotional offer applies only to qualifying items displaying the offer message on their product detail pages. Items that do not display the offer message do not qualify, regardless of the nature of the items.
Applies only to eligible products purchased at Amazon.com.
Discount will be applied only to DVDs purchased and shipped from Amazon.com. DVDs purchased from third-party sellers are not eligible for the discount.
Applies only to complete orders shipping to a single address which meet all other promotional requirements.
Offer good while supplies last.
No substitutions or rain checks.
Shipping and handling charges apply to all products.
Offer may not be combined with other offers, including promotional certificates.
Void where prohibited.
Be sure to check out our Electronics Store!


:yes:


----------

